# Synchroniser Notes / calendriers iPhone / iPad



## Benjamin875 (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si il était possibler de synchro via le cloud les notes et calendriers sur iPad et iPhone ?

Avec le calendrier je passais par google pour éviter de payer mobile me.
Notes par contre c'est impossible ! Y a t'il une solution ? une application ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ralawa (11 Septembre 2011)

Si pour les notes ça marche avec Gmail. Voir réglages->Mail, Contacts, Calendrier->Comptes Gmail->Activer Notes.


----------



## Benjamin875 (12 Septembre 2011)

comment ça se passe ? Il faut que j'installe une appli ?


----------

